# its the final countdown...for chris webber



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

the Kings will always be a good team with a healthy Peja

I've watched webber in the lineup but mostly on the bench
They all say he is staying
but honestly I'm hoping they ship his butt out of town
for who and who goes with I dont know
Denver brings back the "Bird Man" sorry Sac

How do we get something for Web
or is his contract just too big for a deal

I'd like to see Dampier at Center
and Brad Miller at Power forward

not sure on the backups yet or who to draft

Bibby stays and bobby is your 6th man

thats all i know


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Its not very likely that Webber will be out of Sactown 1) because of his contract and 2) because they can't get fair value for him. Webber is still a very good pf and as you saw in the playoffs peja cannot be the main option on this team. Also Brad Miller is not a PF. He is limited and although he could get by with playing PF on offense because of the Kings system he will have trouble guarding quicker PF's in the league and is not the answer to the starter at PF. 


p.s. make your posts more understandable


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> the Kings will always be a good team with a healthy Peja
> 
> I've watched webber in the lineup but mostly on the bench
> ...


Is this supposed to be a poem or something?


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

actually it was a really bad song. which is why im sure he picked it and wrote it this way. Yea I dont have any ideas here either. I think we all know how hard working something for Webber would be. I dont think this post is for us to complain about it. How bout we here someone with an idea. Cuz i cant come up with a damn thing for this. At least right now


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Would you take Kurt Thomas and Tim Thomas for Webber and Wallace? ALthough I dont knkow if I.Thomas would deal for Webber and his huge contract along with his injury problems.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i'm open to that...i'm open to a lot of trades..... i dont i'm not sure new york could take him on


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

The contrats balance I did it on real GM, But im not sure most Knicks fans would be ok with the deal since webbers status is not known and his contract is so long. Webber and Houston have the same contract only Webbers runs a year longer than Houstons does. HOuston is already injured, im not sure if we're willing to have two injured players recieving the max, but im open to it because I think webber will reach his former status.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> Would you take Kurt Thomas and Tim Thomas for Webber and Wallace? ALthough I dont knkow if I.Thomas would deal for Webber and his huge contract along with his injury problems.


Absolutely not...


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Here is a trade idea for those of you who say that you are open to trades for Webber:

Sacramento trades: PF Chris Webber (18.7 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 4.6 apg in 36.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -18.7 ppg, -8.7 rpg, and -4.6 apg. 

Boston trades: SF Ricky Davis (14.4 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.3 minutes) 
C Michael Stewart (0.5 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 0.0 apg in 5.9 minutes) 
C Raef LaFrentz (7.8 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.4 apg in 19.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -22.7 ppg, -10.4 rpg, and -4.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

I imagine this trade will get bashed.

I am just trying to give you some options. The Kings are a great team but Webber just can not seem to get it done in crunch time. He has injury toubles, he has a huge contract, and his stock is at an all time low. He seems to need a change.

LaFrentz also has a bad contract and injury troubles but he may really fit in well with the Sac offense as he can rebound and block some shots. Davis is very talented and his attitude is improved. Davis has a very reasonable contract for the potetial he brings.
Stewart is a throw in who makes too much but his contract comes off the books.

So bash away...but there is some sense to this trade.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> Here is a trade idea for those of you who say that you are open to trades for Webber:
> 
> Sacramento trades: PF Chris Webber (18.7 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 4.6 apg in 36.1 minutes)
> ...


GOODNESS GRACIOUS NOT IN A MILLION YEARS...


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

Webber and Jackson
for
Al Harrington and Jon Bender and 1st rounder

-age swap


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DiRTy DiRK</b>!
> Webber and Jackson
> for
> Al Harrington and Jon Bender and 1st rounder
> ...


As in Bobby Jackson?

How about no... Bobby is better than Harrington, but lets say that they are equal... Thats Webber for Bender... And the best record in the L doesnt have a great first rounder...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I cant believe i'm saying this but I like the celtic deal...thats how much i would like to see webber out of town...lafrentz fits in around brad miller....davis could be good bench support 
Lets talk about the celtic deal
I want to hear about that


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Absolutely not...


:yes: 



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> GOODNESS GRACIOUS NOT IN A MILLION YEARS...


:yes:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Just shutup and take the trade.


















































































































Please.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> I cant believe i'm saying this but I like the celtic deal...thats how much i would like to see webber out of town...lafrentz fits in around brad miller....davis could be good bench support
> Lets talk about the celtic deal
> I want to hear about that


I'm glad to hear that there is someone who is open to this deal.

I too think that Brad Miller and Raef Lafrrentz could play well together. Sac could use a little more athleticism at the wing and Davis would provide that. Ricky really can be a very good one on one defender when he is motivated. Perhaps playing a role on a winning team would keep him motivated. He could give the Kings some help against Kobe, Spreewell and those sort of players. Stewart is salary filler but his contract comes off the books next year so he could be used for future cap flexability or for another trade.

Boston fans have not been in favor of the trade in general. I expected more comments about how Webber makes too much or how injury prone he has been. The overwhelming view is that fans want to see what Raef can do when healthy.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I bet if you took the all NBA 1st team, and put Ricky Davis on it, they would find a way to lose big time.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> I bet if you took the all NBA 1st team, and put Ricky Davis on it, he would find a way to lose big time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2004)

i want chris webber out. we were perfect with peja and brad during the time he was out. we were 11-12 when webber came back and then played crappily in playoff games. we actually played in harmony until he came back and tried to take over the whole team.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PejaShoots16</b>!
> i want chris webber out. we were perfect with peja and brad during the time he was out. we were 11-12 when webber came back and then played crappily in playoff games. we actually played in harmony until he came back and tried to take over the whole team.


That is the way it seems to go.

I do not think that Sac is a worse team with Webber. I think that at this stage of his career he needs to take less of a role.

I am not sure that his personality would allow for him to take a back seat. He has a great desire to win a championship. He may be trying too hard.

I think a change of team would be good for him and the Kings.

It just will be hard for the Kings to deal him with his salary and injuries.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

webber is the leak in the ship

lets fix it

get this guy out of here

the celtic deal is FINE with me


----------

